# The Fargo Forum's class B coverage



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

I was appaled by the Forum's coverage of the Class "B" championship game. I was up in bismarck sunday and bought the bismarck tribune for the 1st time in over a year(due to a move in may to the eastern part of the state). I had forgotten how nice it was to have local ND sports covered by a paper.

On the way out of the Biz i stopped and bought a forum at a gas station, opened it up to the sports section and lo and behold it was a reprint of the article from the Tribune Staff. I couldn't believe it. I though maybe it would be an associated press article ran by all papers in the state, but it was not, just the forum.

Unbelieveable, did they not send a person to cover the "B"? The premier paper from ND's lagest city, in a class b state does not cover the biggest event of the year. Needless to say i was dissappointed. Is there some copyright law where the tribune staff can only write articles on the "B"? (if there is a will shut up now)

I am sick and tired of the Forum and their poor local sports coverage. I know they have a rather large area to cover to please thier readers, but I see more western minnesota sports covered, than small town north dakota. I am not opposed to running articles on western minnesota sports, but it is the FARGO forum. This means it is in North Dakota and i think their is a responsiblity by the paper to cover North Dakota sports.

If you are small town eastern Nodak, you know this is not the 1st time the forum has dissapointed in their sports coverage. This was just icing on the cake :eyeroll:

I plan to clean this up and send it to the forum. Anything you would like to add?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

How was the coverage of the A in the Forum,which was in Fargo this year?

I would guess the Bis. Trib did such a good job because the tournament was there.That makes a huge difference.When the Girls B was in Minot this year....they had a special section just on that tournament every day.
When it was not there....not near as much.

I would guess the GF Herald did the same during the Hockey tournament.....just because it was there.

When the A is in Bismarck they cover it much better than when the B isn't there.

The B Boys is in Fargo next year.....watch for great coverage.


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

I was listening to a local radio talk show this morning and they joked about the Forum being against a 3 class system because they would have to try and cover another tournament they don't care about.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

KEN W said:


> How was the coverage of the A in the Forum,which was in Fargo this year?


Actually, I thought the coverage of the A was horrible. They wrote more about the MN section tourney's than the ND STATE A.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I think the Fourm cares more about national sports such as pro football and hockey etc. more than they care about local stuff. Thats what ESPN is for. I play sports at NDSU and we get more coverage than high school sports do, which is really strange. I think they have a horrible section. But thats my .02


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

boy, you should've seen the letter I wrote to channel 6 on their poor sports coverage of Class B. They'll travel to Perham for baseball/volleyball/bball and wrestling............but won't cover anything past kindred or casselton for anything!!!

I got a couple responses, and they just talked about how I wouldn't like what they had to say, and believe me I didn't. they just skirted the subject and talked about how people in MN say they cover too much ND stuff!!! un-fricken-believable!!!!! it's piss poor coverage, wether it's the Forum or Channel 6 sports.

but what can peons like us do........................they're run by corrupt people, just like CBS/NBC, radicals who don't know ****, and only print the stuff THEY want to see,

boy, did you just light a fire!!!!! :******:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I will say one thing I have noticed that Fox does a really good job of local sports coverage. One of there camera guys father was a coach in Fargo that recently died and Had a huge following of people. He was a great man and his son has made local sports his top priority. I know that if he could he would be at every sporting event in the area. Im sure many of you that are from the Fargo area that have kids have been affected by this coach. His son is trying to keep the legacy going in a different way, and he is doing a reat job of it.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

i agree, I forgot to mention that FOX does do a better sportscast than the others, but their weather/news sucks...........or else I'm just not use to watching them!!!


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Tator I have felt the same way about the Forum for many years. Terrible coverage of everthing North Dakota Sports related. You know where i am from. At least where you grew up you have the Sun, which is not a great paper but i thought did a good job covering the jimmies and surrounding hs sports.

Ken actually in 2004(i think) the last time the B was in Fargo, the state championship game was relagated to i think the 3rd page. Milnor vs Dickinson Trinity. Milnor would be an area of forum subscribers.

I just get so sick of their coverage. There is so many local talents you do not hear about because of thier coverage. They don't do athlete of the week, no all area team(do they still do the fab 44 for football?), Coverage for the Nodak Shrine game and Lions all star game is terrible. I just do not understand it. I know they cant cover every event, but they make no effort to do anything but a box score.

For example this year, I know hankinson got 6th in state, but their was no hype when they(a forum coverage area) were playing Lisbon( also in the forum subscriber area). It was a frickin 1 vs 2 matchup in the state! I just do not understand it :eyeroll:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Very true I would rather read about a kid in the area playing instead of who won the NBA game or who got in trouble with the law in the pro's. We can watch that all day on National news. Give the local talents some credit.


----------



## dieseldog (Aug 9, 2004)

Fargo sucks, I wish it would fall into the ocean(red river) just like California. If it was up to me Minnesota can have Fargo. Also the FOrum sucks come on it was Class B you can't tell me one of their reporters wouldn't have loved to have an expense paid weekend to Bismarck to cover it. But they probably were scared of the gravel roads that travel west, since we are so backwards out west.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

I wasn't going to respond but come on....is there any wonder there's an East/West Split in the state with the above response. :eyeroll:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Field Hunter said:


> I wasn't going to respond but come on....is there any wonder there's an East/West Split in the state with the above response. :eyeroll:


Although the responses are harsh... you gotta wonder..

Fargo wants to act like a big grown up important city, and although it espouses having small town roots and being "In touch" with the citizens of ND, it often has it's own agenda for the sole benefit of itsself and noone beyond the city limits...

The split is very real in my opinion... and it has nothing to do with hunting, but hunting becomes a way that the "rest" of ND can express their dissatisfaction at being treated like 2nd class citizens..

The coverage (or lack therof) of the high school sports scene is a great visible example of that. The Forum has a responsibility to understand who it's clients are, what their interests are, and to summarily supply stories of interest.

On the other hand, It likely also has a lot to do with the cost factor. It costs them $$ to send reporters/cameramen all over the state to supply 2 minute nightly clips., and big $$ to shell out for gas/repairs for those news vans.

Ryan


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

So, Because the Forum does one thing, then Fargo sucks!!!???? Come on Ryan, I have to call you out on that one. Do you honestly think that the Forum represents the opinions of _*all*_ the people in Fargo?? I know you didn't say that Fargo sucks, but saying that all of Fargo has that attitude because the Fargo Forum didn't write up the class B as you would have liked???


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

> Fargo wants to act like a big grown up important city, and although it espouses having small town roots and being "In touch" with the citizens of ND, it often has it's own agenda for the sole benefit of itsself and noone beyond the city limits...
> 
> The split is very real in my opinion... and it has nothing to do with hunting, but hunting becomes a way that the "rest" of ND can express their dissatisfaction at being treated like 2nd class citizens..
> 
> The coverage (or lack therof) of the high school sports scene is a great visible example of that. The Forum has a responsibility to understand who it's clients are, what their interests are, and to summarily supply stories of interest.


Thank You Ryan, well said. All one has to do is listen to Fargo's Mayor and his comments towards the legislature and his feelings toward the rest of North Dakota and we know where we stand. The Forum has no reason to venture out because they could less about anyone else. They don't need to they have 3 college teams, the RedHawks, what 5-6 high schools? When I want to find out a score I can usually find it in the Forum. If I want to know how many points g/o jr scored I go to the Jamestown Sun or the Bismarck Tribune. The Forum should venture out a little they might find out life does exist out of the valley.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

agreed, and I live in this frickin city!!


----------

